# Linux-Konsole



## b0rgi85 (16. August 2007)

Hi Leute,

ich bin ein ganz neuer Linux-Server-Benutzer und probiere gerade mit fetchmail und UWimap mir einen Linux-Mail-Server aufzubauen.
Jetzt hab ich mir ein Tutorial runtergeladen und habe das soweit bearbeitet.

Jetzt ist meine Frage... wie kann ich die Anfangsparameter in der Konsole löschen?

Denn in der Konsole habe ich immer automatisch: linux:~ #

im Tutorial müßte ich aber etwas vor das #-Zeichen setzen und mit Backspace oder entfernen hatte ich kein Erfolg! 

Warte auf eure Hilfe...


----------



## deepthroat (16. August 2007)

Hi.





b0rgi85 hat gesagt.:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich bin ein ganz neuer Linux-Server-Benutzer und probiere gerade mit fetchmail und UWimap mir einen Linux-Mail-Server aufzubauen.
> Jetzt hab ich mir ein Tutorial runtergeladen und habe das soweit bearbeitet.
> ...


Sorry, das ist jetzt aber sehr lustig. Meinst du das ernst? 

Das was da vor dem Cursor steht nennt sich Prompt - und das hat nichts mit der Eingabe zu tun. Es ist völlig egal was da steht. Wenn du das Verzeichnis wechselst wird auch was anderes da stehen. Das ist lediglich eine Information für dich, damit du weißt an welchem Rechner du angemeldet bist und in welchem Verzeichnis du dich befindest - und das du offensichtlich als Root angemeldet bist.

Gruß


----------



## b0rgi85 (16. August 2007)

Also kann ich einfach hinten dran weiter meine Befehle eingeben?

Sorry für die dumme Frage... aber ich bin nun mal blutiger Anfänger!


----------



## deepthroat (16. August 2007)

b0rgi85 hat gesagt.:


> Also kann ich einfach hinten dran weiter meine Befehle eingeben?


Ja, freilich. 


b0rgi85 hat gesagt.:


> Sorry für die dumme Frage... aber ich bin nun mal blutiger Anfänger!


Macht ja nichts. Du kannst den Prompt übrigens ändern, indem du die Variable PS1 setzt, aber der hat wirklich keine Bedeutung für die Kommandos die du eingibst:
	
	
	



```
linux:~ # PS1="mein prompt => "
mein prompt =>
```
\edit: Also das was ich eingegeben habe war nur:
	
	
	



```
PS1="mein prompt => "
```
 der andere Text war von der Shell.

Gruß


----------



## b0rgi85 (16. August 2007)

ich danke dir!


----------

